# Craft show banner setup



## Jeramian (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi,
I have a 6x3 banner that I want to put up at my next craft fair. But this particular venue doesn't have a way for me to display it. There is a wall but I can't use any nails or damage the wall in any way. Is there something I can buy that's portable that will work as a wall somewhat? My banner has eyelets as well. 

Thanks


----------



## Thistle Creek Honey (Jun 28, 2014)

If it's light enough, you could try placing a slim/tall wooden pole from Home depot onto the side of a camp chairs (which I bet you'll have at a fair have anyway) so that it's vertical, like a flag pole.  You could get those plastic ty-wraps to secure the pole to the chair so it won't topple over.  Do the same to a second camp chair and you have banner poles.  Disclaimer: I haven't tried this and haven't finished my coffee yet, so it might be a total bust, but seems cheap and easy enough to try.  If the poles and banner are to heavy, they could fall down.


----------



## navigator9 (Jun 28, 2014)

I use packing tape and tape my banner to the front of my 6ft table. Packing tape is clear, wide, like Scotch tape, doesn't leave any residue on my table covering, although it does leave a bit on the banner, the banner is vinyl, and I don't have a problem getting it off. I probably use about four pieces, two and the ends, and two spaced in the middle. I haven't found any other way that works better. Pinning would make holes in the banner and the table covering. The tape is clear, so it becomes invisible. There may be a better solution, but I haven't found it yet, and this works for me. Each time I remove my banner, I roll it with the opposite side out to lessen curl at the edges.


----------



## SparksnFlash (Jun 28, 2014)

Lots of questions for you.   Is it an indoor or outdoor fair?  What kind of flooring?  Do you have a portable pergola.  There may be different options depending on the venue.  If the wall doesn't have your banner display, will you just have a big blank wall?  Sorry, trying to get a picture in my head.


----------



## Dorymae (Jun 28, 2014)

Have you thought about using command hooks?  The will not damage the wall and you can take them off and use them again if you run into the same problem.

Here is a link to the type I mean:

http://www.command.com/wps/portal/3...r-Hook?N=5924736+3294529207+3294277821&rt=rud


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 28, 2014)

If you are using a tent at your craft fair you can use bungees to attach it to the tent or you can use a product called earthquake putty to attach it to the wall. If this is a painted wall I would test in a small area and make sure it comes off clean. Most earthquake putty will remove cleanly especially when used for a short time. I have some that has been holding for years and all it takes is a spritz of alcohol to remove the residue


----------



## navigator9 (Jun 28, 2014)

You may or may not even have a wall behind you. Most often at craft fairs I haven't. If you're going to attach *anything* to the wall, I would have it cleared by the organizer first. If it should happen to take the paint off the wall, they know exactly which vendor was where, and they may come after you for damages. Another vendor I know, had this happen to him when he did a craft fair at a grammar school. He had used masking tape, thinking that was safe. Sadly for him, it was not. The rules had stipulated that nothing could be attached to the wall, and the organizer came and asked him to remove his banner. When he did, the paint came with it. Not a happy ending for him. Be careful!


----------



## Jeramian (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi All,
Thanks for the replies. Navigator, I don't plan on touching the wall at all, that is why i'm looking for other options. I thought about taping it on the front of my table as suggested, but it was too tall. Dorymaye I think I will look into the command hooks. Thanks


----------



## navigator9 (Jun 30, 2014)

Maybe you're looking for something like this?
http://sheekgeek.org/2010/adamsheekgeek/custom-pvc-banner-holder-for-about-15


----------



## leapinglizards (Jul 1, 2014)

PVC pipe is your friend!  Cheap, lightweight, easy to cut, can make a self standing frame that will hold the banner.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 1, 2014)

The command hooks work wonderful on walls. I've used them many times and they leave no damage.   I use Bungee cords for my tent and I also have a sign on a metal stand that I can stick in the ground at outdoor events.


----------



## kmarvel (Aug 13, 2014)

Dorymae said:


> Have you thought about using command hooks? The will not damage the wall and you can take them off and use them again if you run into the same problem.
> 
> Here is a link to the type I mean:
> 
> http://www.command.com/wps/portal/3...r-Hook?N=5924736+3294529207+3294277821&rt=rud






 I am definitely going to look for these!!!  Thanks!!   :clap:


----------

